# Cavaliers @ Raptors, April 20th



## Turkish Delight

<center>
















*Cleveland Cavaliers* (41-40) @ *Toronto Raptors* (33-48)
April 20th, 2005, 7:00PM EST
Sportsnet

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MCINNIS, JEFF" TITLE="MCINNIS, JEFF" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/MCINNIS, JEFF.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NEWBLE, IRA" TITLE="NEWBLE, IRA" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/NEWBLE, IRA.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, LEBRON" TITLE="JAMES, LEBRON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/JAMES, LEBRON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GOODEN, DREW" TITLE="GOODEN, DREW" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/GOODEN, DREW.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ILGAUSKAS, ZYDRUNAS" TITLE="ILGAUSKAS, ZYDRUNAS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/ILGAUSKAS, ZYDRUNAS.jpg">
*Jeff McInnis, Ira Newble, LeBron James, Drew Gooden, Zydrunas Ilgauskas*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="SOW, PAPE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/SOW, PAPE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SOW, PAPE" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Pape Sow, Chris Bosh*</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight

These two teams met exactly a month ago, and since that game, both teams have been struggling.
Cleveland has been 7-11 since then, while Toronto has been 6-10.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Last game of the season..I wanna see the raptors come out big and play spoiler. 

107-95 Raptors


----------



## madman

I hope that we lose this one, mainly cause of our pick but i also want to see lebron in the playoffs and Vince out


----------



## Charlie Brown

Go Raps!


----------



## madman

Cavs 110
Raps 107


----------



## speedythief

LeBron is going to try and torch us again. I hope the game is close, and I hope that the Cavs... argh! I want the Cavs to win to help them make the playoffs and get New Jersey out, but at the same time I want the hometown fans to enjoy one last victory, and for our team to eclipse last season's record.

**** it. Go Cavs.

Cavs 109
Raps 101
Assists: Baron Davis


Edit: and I think our record is 33-48. Sorry for pointing that out.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Part of me wants to see the Nets miss the playoffs....but then i figure, who cares about the Nets? Vince Carter's gone what he does doesn't effect the Raptors anymore so I don't care. 
I'd rather this team end with a win and get themselves, and the fans, something to look forward to next year.


----------



## macro6

GO CAVS GO.

I'm sure Lebron will bring his 'A' game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hopefully the Raptors lose this one, I want to see the Cavs in the playoffs.
Cleveland: 108
Toronto: 104


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is the last game of the season guys, let's make this game thread a big one.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Turkish Delight said:


> This is the last game of the season guys, let's make this game thread a big one.


Go out with a bang!

Raps 105
Cavs 85


----------



## SteveHartfiel

I cant not cheer for the raptors... plus Id love to see NJ in the playoffs. Watch Carter get beat down several times a game by shaq would be quite the showcase..

My predicition is raps lose, and so do the nets as VC tanks the game knowing whats ahead of them in the first round.


----------



## Rhubarb

A loss is twofold.

I want to see 'Bron and his Cavs in the playoffs, and a loss would help our draft chances.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr.

*A Raptors loss and a win for NYK against Washington and a Golden State win over Utah gives the Toronto Raptors the #7 selection in the 2005 NBA Draft.*


----------



## BBB

I could care less about the Nets, but I really want to see LeBron in the playoffs. For all the talk about him being a top 5 player already, I really would like to see how well he can do in the playoffs. Plus, he's exciting as hell to watch. 

So, I'm hoping for a Raptor loss. 

109-100 Cavs


----------



## JL2002

Cavs loss = Lebron gone, and Raps has....0.01%? of getting him :banana: Now, I really careless about the picks....7 or 9th pick, i don't care....JUST WIN for PRIDE! Like the GS....


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> *A Raptors loss and a win for NYK against Washington and a Golden State win over Utah gives the Toronto Raptors the #7 selection in the 2005 NBA Draft.*


:gopray:


----------



## xavisxavis

I think Raptors would win..


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Let's get more ping pong balls.


----------



## Marshall_42

Man I hope Doc plays his starters for the whole game so the Celtics can beat the Nets and the Cavs kill us...

Cavs 111
Raptors 99


----------



## Red Rocket

I dont see the Cavs losing this one, but it wont even matter if they do. If the Nets win, they will be going to the playoffs, because they win the tie breaker apparently.


----------



## Vladman27

If Raps win this one, they'll have a better record than last year, which is pretty impressive since VC was traded early. It's your last home game - go out with a bang =)

Go Nets and Raptors!


----------



## DwyaneWade

lol true, the raps can go out with a better record than last time,, will the raptors be able to play spoiler? :angel: 

we dont know........


----------



## EBP2K2

I'm a Raps fan, but I hope they lose, the playoff is devoid of enough superstars already. And for the sake of NBA, too, it needs Lebron in the playoffs more than it needs Kidd and VC...

every loss counts!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Red Rocket said:


> I dont see the Cavs losing this one, but it wont even matter if they do. If the Nets win, they will be going to the playoffs, because they win the tie breaker apparently.


and the Bobcats would get 2 lotto picks. damn i wish our (raps and grizz) development had been so easy.


----------



## open mike

wow it looks like im the only one here that wants to see vince in the playoffs. Go raps go!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cavs - 95
Rapts - 93
Assists - Kidd


----------



## Mr_B

Lets go Cavs....Win one for Vince


----------



## vi3t_boi11

I don't wanna see the Nets in the playoff but I have a feeling that the Raptors will beat Cleveland tonite 102-95 Raps


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Cavs 95
Raps 90
Assists Kidd


----------



## Turkish Delight

The person with the 1000th post in this thread will get 5000 uCash points from me, and another 5000 from Budweiser_Boy.
Get posting!


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> The person with the 1000th post in this thread will get 5000 uCash points from me, and another 5000 from Budweiser_Boy.
> Get posting!


and 2000 from Juzt_Sick03 :biggrin:


----------



## JS03

I say Cavs win 97
Raps 92


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03, they're showing this game in Winnipeg right?


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Juzt_SicK03, they're showing this game in Winnipeg right?


Yep!... :biggrin:


----------



## JS03

hehe.. They better change the Entry song... kidd rock..

and oh yeah.
Nash for assists


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> hehe.. They better change the Entry song... kidd rock..


Yeah, hopefully they'll change it for next season.


----------



## JS03

It's going to be Raps 10th sold out crowd I believe...
not bad for a terrible year..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well the last game of the season is about to get underway. 
Will we have more wins than last season?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lebron has 56 points last time in the ACC, I'm sure he'll have another big one tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a big dunk to get the game going.
2-0 Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh right of the bat gets the dunk


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ilgauskas makes it look easy inside.
2-2.


----------



## JS03

Jalen is off the mark..


----------



## JS03

Eric Snow misses the basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sow misses a jumper.
That's not his shot, especially with no one there for the rebound.


----------



## JS03

The big Z get the basket off the board


----------



## Turkish Delight

Big Z with a nice layup, he has 4 points already.


----------



## JS03

Alston misses the pullup shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston misses the pull up.
Lebron with a monster slam!


----------



## JS03

LBJ with the nice dunk


----------



## JS03

LBJ fouled and will be going to the line


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose gets roughed up inside, but no foul is called.
Cleveland gets down the court, Lebron gets fouled, he'll go to the line for two.


----------



## JS03

LBJ misses first FT


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors are 1/6 in this ball game.
Not a good start for them.


----------



## JS03

LBJ makes the second FT atempt


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Cavs are playing with a lot of energy right now. They really want to win this one, this is their season right here.


----------



## JS03

MoPete goes to the paint, gets the basket and the foul


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson makes the bucket, plus the foul.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## JS03

MoPete completes the three point play


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson hits the free throw.
Cleveland up 7-5.


----------



## JS03

Jalen with a sick pass to Sow, with a sick dunk


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose with a great pass to Pape Sow, who gets the easy dunk.
7-7.


----------



## JS03

Gooden with the made shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Gooden hits the jumper.
Tough shot, but he gets it to go.


----------



## JS03

MoPete with a reverse layup.. Juzt_Sick..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chuck: Mo Pete just took King James to school.
Nice reverse from Mo Pete though.


----------



## JS03

Gooden goes for the shot.. Goal tending


----------



## Turkish Delight

Goaltending on Toronto.
Cavs get the bucket.
Cleveland up 11-9.


----------



## JS03

Gooden now with 2 fouls in the game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Gooden with his second foul already.
He's going to sit.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ilgauskas gets fouled underneath the rim.
He'll go to the line.


----------



## JS03

James to Z, and gets fouled


----------



## Turkish Delight

If the Raptors want to win this game, they are going to have to keep Big Z away from under the rim. When he gets in there, it's pretty much automatic.


----------



## JS03

Igauskas makes the second ft attempt


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose gets the Basket and the foul...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose, count it plus the foul.
Wow, how many three point plays has this guy had of late.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose completes the 3 point play


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Jalen Rose, count it plus the foul.
> Wow, how many three point plays has this guy had of late.


 ALot :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose hits the free throw.
Tied at 12.


----------



## JS03

Great D by Bosh


----------



## Turkish Delight

Big Z called for the double dribble.
Good defense by the Raptors.


----------



## JS03

Rafer Alston misses the 3 ball..


----------



## JS03

LBJ also misses the tray


----------



## JS03

Cb4 misses his shot also...


----------



## JS03

6:00 remaining


----------



## Turkish Delight

Big Z hits the soft jumper.
14-12 Cavs.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Big Z gets called for his second foul already.
Timeout Cavs.


----------



## JS03

Igauskas with his second foul of the game.
Timeout


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Cavs are 6/9 from the field.
Toronto is 5/13.


----------



## JS03

Where's everyone at?... we need more people contributing to make 1000 posts


----------



## Turkish Delight

Come on guys, we need more people contributing. 
This is the last game of the season, get in on the action before it's too late!
Everyone who participates in this game thread will get rep points from me.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Where's everyone at?... we need more people contributing to make 1000 posts


Budweiser_Boy is about to post. Madman is at his dad's house, he should be here for the second half.
But yeah, we need more people contributing.
Come on guys!


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
Boston 9
New Jersey 5

Hopefully Boston can win this one. I want the Cavs in the playoffs.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Budweiser_Boy is about to post. Madman is at his dad's house, he should be here for the second half.
> But yeah, we need more people contributing.
> Come on guys!


K cool..


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> *Update*
> Boston 9
> New Jersey 5
> 
> Hopefully Boston can win this one. I want the Cavs in the playoffs.


Sweet.. go Boston...
I also want Cavs in the Playoffs


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ilgauskas with 7 points already in this game. Last time around he was struggling, but it looks like he's going to have a big game tonight.


----------



## JS03

Eric Snow misses his basket.. << has been struggling


----------



## Turkish Delight

Eric Snow is 0/3 from the field.
Those were open shots too.


----------



## JS03

LBJ with a no go


----------



## JS03

Wow Jalen makes the shot.. great screen Sow


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose off the screen with a nice jumper.
15-14 Raptors.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Skywalker's here to save the day. Too bad I can't watch the ****ing game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

It looks like this will be yet another high scoring affair.
I'm not complaining.


----------



## JS03

15-14 raps 4:53 remaining


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> Skywalker's here to save the day. Too bad I can't watch the ****ing game.


Heh, yeah man that sucks.
Are you staying there permanantly?


----------



## JS03

LeBron misses the basket , literally..


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Go Cavs?


----------



## JS03

Tracker Traylor in the paint and gets fouled


----------



## Turkish Delight

Traylor with two offensive rebounds down low. 
He'll go to the line.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I really think Jalen would throw a lot more assists if we had some true slashers on this team. It's nice to have guys that will finish passes around the hoop with dunks.


----------



## JS03

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Go Cavs?


Yeah Go Cavs... :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
Wow, Vince got injured in the Nets game. His status for the rest of the game is unknown.


----------



## JS03

VC out of the game??..


----------



## SkywalkerAC

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Go Cavs?


yup. and keep posting.


----------



## JS03

MoPete with the desperation shot!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete with another desperation shot with the clock whinding down.
Nice shot.


----------



## JS03

Awww.. Charge on chris Bosh.. 2nd foul


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> VC out of the game??..


Yep.
Status is unknown.
We'll see what happens.


----------



## JS03

Hoffa in the game for CB4


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> I really think Jalen would throw a lot more assists if we had some true slashers on this team. It's nice to have guys that will finish passes around the hoop with dunks.


Jalen Rose is a great passer yes, we need more guys driving on a consistant basis.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> *Update*
> Wow, Vince got injured in the Nets game. His status for the rest of the game is unknown.


as much as i like vince and would like him to make the playoffs again, that just brought a little smirk to my face. we used to be SO dependent on that guy.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors going for an alley oop, Pape Sow gets fouled.


----------



## JS03

The ball goes up, but Sow wasn't able to get it..


----------



## JS03

Sow makes first Ft


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow hits both.
He's actually starting to hit those. Good for him.


----------



## JS03

Newble drains the shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Newble lays it in.
Raptors tied.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Sow could legitimately be our starting C next year couldn't he? Then Hoffa could destroy people off the bench. One guy can tire you out, then the other can come on and beat you up.


----------



## JS03

In and Out...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa hesitates, and misses the open jumper.
He needs to have confidence in that shot.


----------



## JS03

Wow LBJ made the shot


----------



## JS03

Rafer Drains the three point shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer with the three off the screen.
Raptors up 22-21.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I don't like those fouls on Z and Gooden. The Cavs aren't deep enough...


----------



## JS03

LBJ blocks jalens layup shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

That was a nice layup by Lebron a couple of plays back.
Timeout Cavs.


----------



## JS03

eh.... Did he have to say Ty Domi.. ruined my day


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> I don't like those fouls on Z and Gooden. The Cavs aren't deep enough...


All they have is Traylor and Varejao. Traylor is a big body down low, and Varejo is a hustle player, but none of those guys can put up points on a consistant basis.


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner now in the game


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I passed that numerical reasoning exam today. Up next, telephone interview. not that anybody cares. **** I wish i could watch this game.


----------



## JS03

LBJ makes the ft


----------



## JS03

LeBron makes the second ft


----------



## SkywalkerAC

I should probably get a new avatar shouldn't I? I need a photo of that Bosh dunk yesterday...since I heard it was noice.


----------



## JS03

Traylor gets the basket and the foul..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Traylor with the bucket plus the foul.
He'll go to the line.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I must say, that looked like it was Hoffa's fault. He totally left him open on that pick and roll.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> All they have is Traylor and Varejao. Traylor is a big body down low, and Varejo is a hustle player, but none of those guys can put up points on a consistant basis.


no, but luckily they have LBJ to create some easy shots for them.


----------



## JS03

Bonner called for the foul


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

I can't watch anymore... too never racking I might as well go to sleep and wake up in 2 hours...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> I must say, that looked like it was Hoffa's fault. He totally left him open on that pick and roll.


blasphemy! Hoffa does no wrong!


----------



## JS03

MoPete misses the shot


----------



## JS03

Snow misses the shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

26-22 Cavs at the end of the first.


----------



## JS03

End of first Q..

Vince back in the game..noooo


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cavs end the quarter on and 11-3 run.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> I can't watch anymore... too never racking I might as well go to sleep and wake up in 2 hours...



OHHHH, too NERVE racking. i get it. that said, if you skip out on your team's playoff decider you...aren't a good fan?


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Cavs end the quarter on and 11-3 run.


Good sign... hope cavs can make it a bigger run


----------



## Turkish Delight

I really don't see us winning this game. The Cavs are really starting to show the drive and the passion to win this one. They have a reason to. We wouldn't gain anything by winning this.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cavs outrebounding the Raptors 19 to 7.
Unbelievable.


----------



## JS03

Jalen picks up a tech foul


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lebron James and Big Z both have 7 points at the end of the first.
Mo Pete leads the way for the Raptors with 7 himself.


----------



## JS03

James missing the free throw


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose got a tech during the break.
James misses the free throw.


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook in the game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nice, and Omar Cook sighting!


----------



## JS03

Hoffa fouls Snow


----------



## Turkish Delight

Snow hasn't been shooting the ball well in this game, and that's why the Raptors are leaving him open. They're forcing him to shoot.


----------



## JS03

Snow makes first the Ft


----------



## Crossword

Snow makes the 2nd.


----------



## JS03

Eric makes the second Ft


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> End of first Q..
> 
> Vince back in the game..noooo



Good. I don't like to see anyone get injured (unless it was AI about a month ago)...especially when they could be headed for the playoffs. That's why Curry's sucks so bad. 

and from long-term perspective, if the Nets make playoffs they get a worse pick...and they are in the same division as us. we do really want them stuck in mediocrity.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
Boston beating New Jersey 28 to 20.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

SkywalkerAC said:


> OHHHH, too NERVE racking. i get it. that said, if you skip out on your team's playoff decider you...aren't a good fan?


:whoknows:


----------



## JS03

Hoffa drills the shot..


----------



## JS03

LBJ gets the basket.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose misses the three


----------



## Turkish Delight

SkywalkerAC said:


> Good. I don't like to see anyone get injured (unless it was AI about a month ago)...especially when they could be headed for the playoffs. That's why Curry's sucks so bad.
> 
> and from long-term perspective, if the Nets make playoffs they get a worse pick...and they are in the same division as us. we do really want them stuck in mediocrity.


I don't think one or two positions will really make much of a difference. 
They'll be stuck in mediocracy anyways, since they have no cap flexibility.


----------



## Crossword

Nice shot by Hoffa


----------



## Crossword

Traylor with an ugly shot


----------



## JS03

Robert misses the basket


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Hoffa fouls Snow


off the pick and roll? questionable call or not? i really hope hoffa gets some respect from the refs one day.


----------



## Crossword

Nice pass by Rose.


----------



## JS03

Nice pass to jalen, and makes the shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose left wide open, and he sinks the shot.
Raptors down 30-26.


----------



## Crossword

Nice shot by Pavlovic.


----------



## JS03

HAvaadavich makes the three


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pavlovic hits the jumper.
32-26 Cavs.


----------



## Crossword

And a three by Rose! He's feeling it.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose replies with one of his own


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose hits from beyond the arc.
He has 10 points already.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook with two assists already in this ball game.
Keep it up!


----------



## JS03

Snow goes the basket, makes it and the foul


----------



## JS03

Hoffa with another foul


----------



## Turkish Delight

Count it and a foul.
That's Hoffa's 3rd foul of the game. 
Timeout Cavs.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> I don't think one or two positions will really make much of a difference.
> They'll be stuck in mediocracy anyways, since they have no cap flexibility.


plenty of teams don't have cap flexibilility. they just don't have the depth to match their payroll. They'd be much better off if the Clips had made playoffs somehow this year (ie they'd have two picks).


----------



## JS03

LBJ and his commercials... wierd..


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Count it and a foul.
> That's Hoffa's 3rd foul of the game.
> Timeout Cavs.


 :curse: 

who drew it?


----------



## JS03

It's Alvin... Get well soon. hope you can play next year..


----------



## JS03

SkywalkerAC said:


> :curse:
> 
> who drew it?


Eric Snow


----------



## JS03

Snow completes the three point play


----------



## JS03

vich drains the 2


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh back in the floor


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris gets fouled while trying to go inside.
Raptors need to keep feeding him the ball down low.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cavs up by 9, they have all the momentum right now.


----------



## JS03

Bosh rejected by Gooden


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cook with a nie steal , Bosh misses the layup, and a whistle is called after he misses the shot.


----------



## JS03

Bosh gets the 1st FT


----------



## JS03

CB4 gets the 2nd


----------



## Turkish Delight

That was a bad call on Gooden, he didn't foul Bosh, I must say.
That's Gooden's 3rd foul by the way, he'll take a seat.


----------



## JS03

Boston Leading NJ... sweet


----------



## Turkish Delight

Boston leading the Nets by 10 points right now.
That must be good news for the Cavs.


----------



## JS03

Pavlovic makes the 1st ft


----------



## Turkish Delight

Who do you think would give Miami a better run for their money?
The Nets or the Cavs?


----------



## JS03

Pavlovic makes the 2nd ft


----------



## SkywalkerAC

9, 5, and 7 for lebron already. damn that cat is good. how easy is it to build a contender around this guy?

Deron Williams
Jalen/Mo Pete
Lebron
Bosh
Hoffa/Sow


----------



## JS03

Omar cook misses 1st ft


----------



## JS03

40-32 Cavs


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cavs up 40-32 with 6:52 left in the 2nd quarter.
Raptors are struggling on offense right now.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Who do you think would give Miami a better run for their money?
> The Nets or the Cavs?


I'd go with the Cavs. Lebron's aching to do some damage in the playoffs.


----------



## JS03

Pav and Traylor missdes


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete with the alley oop to Bosh, he nails it in.
He gets called for a tech though.


----------



## JS03

CB4 eating some raps iron


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'm confused with that call, Varejao was right under Bosh, why was that a tech?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Oh wait, he slapped the backboard at the end.
Nevermind.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Knicks down by 8 after 4 and a half minutes...hopefully they can stay close.


----------



## JS03

The Big Z gets the O and the basket


----------



## JS03

MoPete the basket and the foul


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete gets the bucket, plus the foul.
He'll go to the line after the timeout.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete has been playing great the last 2-3 weeks. 
If he can keep this up next season, we are going to win some ball games, that's for sure.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ever since Cook has gotten in the game, Bosh has been more involved with our offense.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Mo Pete has been playing great the last 2-3 weeks.
> If he can keep this up next season, we are going to win some ball games, that's for sure.


Yep, he's been playing awesome... he better play sick next season


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with 7 points, but only 1 rebound in this game. He needs to get more involved on the glass.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Oh wait, he slapped the backboard at the end.
> Nevermind.


there aren't rules against slapping the backboard are they? or did he pull himself up to do it?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Come on guys, it's the last game of the season. Participate in tonight's game thread, before it's too late! Everyone who contributes gets rep points from me!
Join in on all the fun!


----------



## madman

IM here hopefully my brother dosent pull a repeat


----------



## JS03

Alot of dunks today.. very entertaining


----------



## Turkish Delight

Boston is now leading the Nets by 19 points.
Cavs leading the Raptors by 7.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> IM here hopefully my brother dosent pull a repeat


Nice to see.
We've started out quite slow, let's get things going now.


----------



## Crossword

Nice Boston with a huge lead. Let's go Cavs!


----------



## JS03

Cavs with another offensive r


----------



## Crossword

Man... 8 dimes already for LeBron!


----------



## JS03

James with another assist


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lebron with a nice pass to Varejao who gets the layup to go.
Cavs up by 8.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Mo Pete has been playing great the last 2-3 weeks.
> If he can keep this up next season, we are going to win some ball games, that's for sure.


Yeah, he's one of the main reasons I don't REALLY want to draft another wing player. that, and I think (one of) our power guys- Bonner, Sow, and Bosh- will need some time at the 3.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lebron with 8 assists already in this ball game.
Tripple double tonight?


----------



## JS03

Var fouled.. will be shooting 2


----------



## Turkish Delight

Varejao gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nice Boston with a huge lead. Let's go Cavs!


:yes:
Go King James!


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Lebron with 8 assists already in this ball game.
> Tripple double tonight?


Very possible.. would be nice to see


----------



## madman

Lebron is sick


----------



## SkywalkerAC

damn the Arcade Fire are good.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors are getting killed on the glass right now.
The Cavs are outrebounding the Raptors 28 to 11.


----------



## JS03

JRose drains 1st ft


----------



## JS03

JRose drains 2nd ft


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Lebron is sick


I'd love to see him in the playoffs. I actually think he can help the Cavs make a run against the Heat.


----------



## JS03

LBJ off the window..


----------



## Turkish Delight

James with the layup, that looked too easy.
He has 13 in this ball game.
Cleveland up 48-39.


----------



## JS03

MoPete drains the three points


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson hits the three.
Raptors down 48-41.


----------



## JS03

Newble gets the bucket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Newble gets the bucket to go.
Cavs are now up 50-41.


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook with the basket


----------



## madman

Ira hits again


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook hits. He's been playing great for us. He's gaining confidence with every game.


----------



## JS03

Newble drains the board


----------



## SkywalkerAC

boy did the TWolves ever get ripped off by the whole Joe Smith debacle. they really could have used someone like Varejao...or Pape Sow for that matter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cleveland shooting 51%.
Our defense is horrible.


----------



## JS03

Fast break for the cavs


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook misses the shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pavlovic with the dunk.
Where's the defense?
Cavs up 54-43.


----------



## madman

C'on lets make it abit closer guys


----------



## JS03

Timeout..
Cavs taking control.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Timeout Cavs.
I would be shocked if we somehow came from behind and won this. Cavs have totally dominated on the glass, and Lebron is making sure that his team is controlling this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*

Celtics up 49-39 over the Nets.
Pierce with 17 for the Celtics, Carter with 13 for the Nets.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Timeout..
> Cavs taking control.


I am split 50/50 i am happy that we are losing but i want to see us go out with a bang


----------



## JS03

wow 10 assists for OMar Cook


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Cavs with 28 points in this quarter already. Raptors need to stop working on the defensive end.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> *Update*
> 
> Celtics up 49-39 over the Nets.
> Pierce with 17 for the Celtics, Carter with 13 for the Nets.


Nice.. keep it going Celts


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Cavs with 13 offensive rebounds already. Our big men need to start getting more physical inside.


----------



## JS03

Pav with the made basket


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Omar Cook hits. He's been playing great for us. He's gaining confidence with every game.


And he's a big reason I want to land Gerald Green or a big with our first pick...even though I haven't really seen him play with the Raps.


----------



## JS03

2 min remaining in the half


----------



## Turkish Delight

Eric Snow hits a shot.
It's about time.
He's 2/9 in this ball game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Turkish Delight said:


> Omar Cook hits. He's been playing great for us. He's gaining confidence with every game.


And he's a big reason I want to land Gerald Green or a big with our first pick...even though I haven't really seen him play with the Raps. 

How old is he?


----------



## JS03

LBJ gets it but outof bounds


----------



## madman

Big shot by Milt


----------



## JS03

Milt with the basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lebron with 13 points, 7 rebounds and 9 assists already, and it's still the first half.
The tripple double seems inevitable.


----------



## JS03

LBJ misses 1st ft


----------



## JS03

LBJ makes the 2nd ft


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with his 3rd foul. He's been a non factor in this game so far. 
He needs to get more physical inside in the second half.


----------



## JS03

Milt gets the foul.


----------



## madman

LBJ 3 rbs away from triple double in first half


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Knicks down by 8 at the end of 1.


----------



## madman

Cook misses a lay in


----------



## JS03

Newble with the dunk


----------



## Turkish Delight

Newble slashing, and dunks it.
Cavs up 62-45.


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner with the duece


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner hits the jumper.
Raptors are down 15.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

i'm going to bed at half. gotta go see a recruitment agency in the morning.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cavs are 14/21 in this quarter. 
Raptors' defense is invisible.


----------



## JS03

Newble misses


----------



## madman

Gread d there by the raps forcing up a bad shot


----------



## JS03

MoPete also misses the shot.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson misses at the buzzer. Cavs up by 15.


----------



## madman

Cavs up 15 at the end of 2
Where is our offense?


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Cavs are up 62-47 at the half.
They are well on their way to making the post season.


----------



## Turkish Delight

James with 14 points, 9 rebounds and 11 assists at the end of the first half.
My goodness, he's been on fire. 
He's done a little bit of everything tonight, anything for his team to win.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> The Cavs are up 62-47 at the half.
> They are well on their way to making the post season.


sweet.. :clap: go cavs.. if they do make the playoffs goodluck against the heat


----------



## speedythief

Go Celtics! Go Cavs!


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> James with 14 points, 9 rebounds and 11 assists at the end of the first half.
> My goodness, he's been on fire.
> He's done a little bit of everything tonight, anything for his team to win.


wow one more rebound and it's a trible double


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Cavs up 15 at the end of 2
> Where is our offense?


Raptors just aren't showing any desire to win this game.
It's good to see Omar Cook and Pape Sow playing some big minutes though.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Michael Bradley sighting! 4 points, 3 rebounds, 1 assist as the Sixers steamroll the Hawks in the first half.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete and Jalen Rose both 12 points for the Raptors at the half.
Cavs have 3 players in double figures already.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors just aren't showing any desire to win this game.
> It's good to see Omar Cook and Pape Sow playing some big minutes though.


Yup those guy are competators, i really hope to see hoffa alot in the 2nd half


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Cavs with 36 second quarter points.
They have been putting on a clinic on the offensive end so far.


----------



## JS03

SkywalkerAC said:


> Michael Bradley sighting! 4 points, 3 rebounds, 1 assist as the Sixers steamroll the Hawks in the first half.


heh... Go Bradley... goodluck


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> heh... Go Bradley... goodluck


go garbage man


----------



## Anima

Leborn has 14, 8, and 11?!?!?!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

King James- Jkidd meets MJ.

and with that, i must away. keep up the good work guys. goodnight.


----------



## Crossword

Nope, he has 14, 9 and 11! One rebound shy of a triple double, IN THE FIRST HALF!


----------



## Anima

The Raps are getting KILLED on the boards. It's already 33 to 12.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nope, he has 14, 9 and 11! One rebound shy of a triple double, IN THE FIRST HALF!


MVP!


----------



## madman

Update: Jays are getting killed 7-1 in the 4th


----------



## Turkish Delight

Anima said:


> The Raps are getting KILLED on the boards. It's already 33 to 12.


It's pathetic. The Cavs have more offensive rebounds than the Raptors have rebounds in total.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> MVP!


He's talking about LBJ not Nash


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hopefully the Warriors and Knicks can win. 
I'd love to see us have the 7th pick in the draft.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Update: Jays are getting killed 7-1 in the 4th


Argh not good.
Go Jays, Go Celtics, Go Cavs!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Come on guys, it's the last game of the season. Participate in tonight's game thread, before it's too late! Everyone who contributes gets rep points from me!
Join in on all the fun!
Cavs up 62-47 at the half.


----------



## madman

Celts now up 11


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Wow, Lebron James is killing it. He must love playing this team, always comes up big.


----------



## Turkish Delight

One positive out of this game is that the Raptors have only turned the ball over 3 times. 
The Cavs have done a pretty good job of that too, they've only turned the ball over 5 times so far.


----------



## madman

lets go guys.
last game of the year lets post


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Lets Go Raps.........


----------



## Turkish Delight

laydee-bawla22 said:


> Wow, Lebron James is killing it. He must love playing this team, always comes up big.


Yep. He loves the ACC. 
If the Cavs keep this lead up, or increase on it, he won't have such a big game. They'd probably just rest him in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> lets go guys.
> last game of the year lets post


I wanted to see us get to 1000 posts for tonight.
We're way behind track right now, but we can still get to it, I know we can.
Come on guys, get posting!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow with 4 points and 2 rebounds in the first half.
I'm looking forward to a solid 2nd half from him tonight.
He's been playing very well the last 3 games, and this would be a huge lift for his confidence.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Honestly, I never really liked LBJ. I always felt there was too much hype around him and hated that he was compared to MJ. But I really have to give him props. This guy WANTS to win, he isn't just dropping 30+ every night while his team loses. He has turned around this franchise and he's coming up big when it counts.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Another Jim Todd interview, I'm going to miss these.


----------



## rapsfan4life

YESSSSSSSSSSS

This is awesome, we are losing!!

Now its up to golden state to put utah home and we are officially getting the 8 and 16th picks in this years draft.

New york is sucking as usual and so the 7th is out of reach but 8 isn't bad, we could've done worse and same goes for 16. Luckily webber has sucked and it took them some games to get it together. If they would have won right after the trade than it would have been like the 19th pick. We are damn lucky as far as i'm concerned. Bring on the draft

FUNNNNNNNNNNN SEASON GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight

laydee-bawla22 said:


> Honestly, I never really liked LBJ. I always felt there was too much hype around him and hated that he was compared to MJ. But I really have to give him props. This guy WANTS to win, he isn't just dropping 30+ every night while his team loses. He has turned around this franchise and he's coming up big when it counts.


Definately.
I thought he was overhyped when he was drafted and all that, but ever since he's been in the NBA he's not only lived up, but he's exceeded the hype IMO.


----------



## JS03

LBJ misses


----------



## madman

for some reason i knew bron was going to be special


----------



## JS03

triple double for LBJ.. congrats


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cavs with the tip.
They lead 65-47 with 11:10 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Crossword

Nice post play by Big Z.


----------



## JS03

Cb4 with a missed turnaround


----------



## laydee-bawla22

What's up with Lamond Murray? Is he injured or something? Even in these garbage games he isn't getting minutes.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with the turnaround, bad miss. 
That's only his 7th shot of the game.


----------



## JS03

Newble misses his shot


----------



## Crossword

LeBron is really gonna end up with some crazy numbers tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> triple double for LBJ.. congrats


Already.
That is simply unbelievable.
How much further will he go?


----------



## Crossword

Big Z showing a little range with that J.


----------



## madman

looked like a travell by snow


----------



## JS03

Big Z drills his shot


----------



## Crossword

ANOTHER rebound by Bron.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose misses his shot


----------



## Crossword

And then another one on offense! He's a machine!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> LeBron is really gonna end up with some crazy numbers tonight.


Not if the Cavs continue dominating this game.
He'd probably just get rested in the 4th quarter.


----------



## madman

Time for one of our crazy comebacks, here comes the zoo crew :gopray:


----------



## Crossword

What's LeBron's official statline right now? It's getting hard to keep up with.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Is me or does Rose look short compare to James, they're both listed at 6'8


----------



## Crossword

Another made jumper by Big Z.


----------



## JS03

Igauskas drains his turnaraound


----------



## Crossword

Mo misses a tough shot there.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Big Z has 15 points and is 7/8 from the floor.
The Raptors are showing that they have no interior defense.


----------



## JS03

Pete misses, Z with the board


----------



## madman

James go the net and gets fouled shooting 2


----------



## Crossword

LeBron will go to the line for two.


----------



## JS03

LBJ fouled, be shooting 2


----------



## Turkish Delight

James with a power move, he gets fouled while going to the rim.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Crossword

And Bosh will leave the floor for the Raps.


----------



## Crossword

In and out for Bron.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Cavs are struggling from the line.
They are only 14/26 from there.
Imagine if they actually had 20 or more from the line in this game, then it would really be a blowout right now.


----------



## Crossword

Going down low to Sow, but the Raps throw it away.


----------



## JS03

MoPete throws it away


----------



## madman

no communication between sow and peterson that leads to a TO


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> The Cavs are struggling from the line.
> They are only 14/26 from there.
> Imagine if they actually had 20 or more from the line in this game, then it would really be a blowout right now.


 It already pretty much is.


----------



## JS03

MoPete fouls lbj


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
Celtics up 62-56 over the Nets with 8 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Crossword

Big Z coughs it up, but it'll be a jump ball.


----------



## madman

Sow shows hustle


----------



## JS03

Great hustle by Pape Sow


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> *Update*
> Celtics up 62-56 over the Nets with 8 minutes left in the 3rd.


 Damn, Nets are coming back. Come on Celtics, win! lol


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow gets the loose ball.
Big Z tried to wrap it around his legs, but Sow did a good job of snatching it away from him.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> *Update*
> Celtics up 62-56 over the Nets with 8 minutes left in the 3rd.


Yeayah... :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Damn, Nets are coming back. Come on Celtics, win! lol


I was expecting them to make a run. Hopefully Boston doesn't just give up, and actually holds on to that lead.


----------



## madman

Jalen is fouled inside without the ball


----------



## Crossword

lol... Lamond... whatever happened to him?


----------



## Crossword

Bonner with a nice look


----------



## JS03

Bonner with the bucket


----------



## madman

Bonner hits, hopefully his shot comes down this game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Another long season for Lamond. He started off pretty well this year, but he looks pretty upset with how things are right now.


----------



## JS03

LBJ with the threee points


----------



## madman

LBJ comes back and hits the 3


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lebron James with a 3.
Raptors down by 23.


----------



## JS03

Raps turn it over


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
Celtics up 64-61 over the Nets.
*gulp*


----------



## madman

Cavs running away with it now


----------



## JS03

Newble uses the glass and gets the basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cavs leading 74 to 49.
Good thing I didn't go to watch this game.


----------



## madman

another turnover by toronto and LBJ hits again


----------



## JS03

LeBron James... juzt to good.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lebron James with another three.
He has been on fire in this game.
My goodness.


----------



## Crossword

Nice three by LeBron. Just killin' us right now. 77-49 Cavs.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cavs leading 77 to 49.
This is actually starting to get embarassing.


----------



## madman

where is chris bosh? we really need to go to him more often


----------



## JS03

With a lose today, we tie the record set last year


----------



## vi3t_boi11

This is gettin really ugly


----------



## Turkish Delight

James with 21 points, 12 rebounds and 11 assists already, and there is about 7 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Turkish Delight

vi3t_boi11 said:


> This is gettin really ugly


I wanted us to lose this game, but not by this much.
Come on guys, show some effort out there.


----------



## JS03

vi3t_boi11 said:


> This is gettin really ugly


Yep... you said it..


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> James with 21 points, 12 rebounds and 11 assists already, and there is about 7 minutes left in the 3rd.


That is amazing stats...


----------



## madman

Waynes are in attendance for the game, to bad we are getting embaressed


----------



## JS03

MoPete with a miss


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
Wizards beating the Knicks 58 to 54.
Go Knicks!


----------



## JS03

Newble also misses


----------



## madman

Sow going wild in the post no chance that was going in


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

I think LBJ likes it in Toronto???


----------



## Turkish Delight

Is this our 11th sellout of the season?


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> *Update*
> Wizards beating the Knicks 58 to 54.
> Go Knicks!



YeaaYah.. go knicks.. :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> I think LBJ likes it in Toronto???


It looks like it.
He's torched us the last two times out.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Is this our 11th sellout of the season?


Someone said it was 10, not sure


----------



## madman

Nets winning


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Cavaliers are outrebounding us 40 to 14.


----------



## JS03

Sow with a beautiful move


----------



## madman

wow lebron is sick


----------



## JS03

Lebron james is to good


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chuck just said the Celtics were losing by 4, but they are the ones with 64 points, not the Nets.
Celtics still winning.


----------



## JS03

RedRockets drains it.


----------



## madman

Bonner hits a 3 finally his shots are falling again


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner hits.
He has 7 points in this ball game.
He's had a couple of solid games in a row.


----------



## JS03

Snow misses, CB4 with the board


----------



## madman

Ira makes another 3


----------



## JS03

Newble drains the three, James another assist


----------



## Turkish Delight

James with a nice pass, Newble hits the three.
83-54 Cavs.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose gets the 2


----------



## madman

JR hits a jumper


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose hits. 
He has 14 in this ball game.


----------



## madman

chuck said that the nets are winning by 5 now


----------



## JS03

outofbounds, Raps ball


----------



## Turkish Delight

Argh, Nets winning 69 to 64.
Come on Celtics, win!


----------



## JS03

Rose goes in and gets fouled


----------



## madman

rose goes baseline and draws the foul


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose gets fouled, he'll go to the line for two.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Argh, Nets winning 69 to 64.
> Come on Celtics, win!


oh gawd...


----------



## macro6

Everything is going good so far.

Now we need the Knicks to win and Golden State to win also.




7th PICK HERE WE COME!


----------



## JS03

Big Z gets fouled by Sow, going to the line


----------



## madman

Z get fouled getting his shot up. 

Where is bosh?


----------



## speedythief

Careful what you wish for, eh? We are getting blown out of the water.
And now New Jersey is leading Boston.
And the Knicks are losing.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
Nets up 70-66 over the Celtics.
Nets are on a 25-8 run.


----------



## JS03

Big Z gets the 2nd ft


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook makes it 60 for the raps


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Careful what you wish for, eh? We are getting blown out of the water.
> And now New Jersey is leading Boston.
> And the Knicks are losing.


Everything always seems to go wrong for us.


----------



## madman

85-60 Cavs come on lets go guys


----------



## JS03

Big Z fouled again. going to the line


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lebron James with 23 points, 12 rebounds and 12 assists.
We still have another quarter to play!


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Everything always seems to go wrong for us.


Why us...


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Lebron James with 23 points, 12 rebounds and 12 assists.
> We still have another quarter to play!


Dayum.... that sick.


----------



## Turkish Delight

This would be a heartbreaking for Lebron if the Cavs don't end up making the playoffs. He's played one of the best games of his career, and yet they still might not make the post-season.


----------



## Crossword

Big Z misses on the freebie.


----------



## JS03

Big Z gets second ft


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook gets the basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cavs with 22 assists, Raptors with only 9.
Lebron with 3 more assists than the entire Raptors team.


----------



## madman

OC goes crazy in the post and hits the shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors are just getting beat up right now. 
This is a sad way to end the season.


----------



## Crossword

Cook with another J.


----------



## JS03

Omar cook makes it 2 in a row


----------



## JS03

Newble misses three


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa air balls an open jumper.
The crowd is letting him hear it.


----------



## JS03

Boooobird out for Hoffa


----------



## madman

Can Someone Explain Where The **** Is Chris Bosh?!?!?!?!


----------



## Crossword

Araujo with the foul.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors down 89 to 64 now.
Raptors need to at least make this result seem respectable.


----------



## JS03

Gooden makes 2nd ft


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Can Someone Explain Where The **** Is Chris Bosh?!?!?!?!


He's playing, he's just not getting the ball.


----------



## Crossword

Cook with a nice little teardrop inside.


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook getting heated up


----------



## madman

OC with a runner in the lane


----------



## Crossword

Bad pass by Cook.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook with 11 points and 6 assists in this ball game.
Go Omar!


----------



## JS03

but Cook throws it away...


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Boston suck, they're down 11


----------



## madman

now cook throws it away, trying to look good instead of making a good pass


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
Nets up 77-66.
They were down 19 at one point.


----------



## Crossword

Snow can't connect inside, Raptors ball... ROSE WITH A DUNK!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Come on guys, it's the last game of the season. Participate in tonight's game thread, before it's too late! Everyone who contributes gets rep points from me!
Join in on all the fun!


----------



## JS03

j j jalen gets it


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose with the flush.
He has 18 points and 5 rebounds.


----------



## madman

Jalen with a open dunk hopefully that motivates us


----------



## JS03

Gooden misses final shot of the Q


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cavs up 91 to 68 at the end of the 3rd.
This is going to be a very long 4th quarter.


----------



## Crossword

At the end of the 3rd, it's 91-68 Cleveland on top. Let's see if the Raptors can at least make the score respectable in the final frame.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Newble with 19 points in this ball game?
He only averages 5.7 PPG this season.


----------



## JS03

79-66 Nets... arghg


----------



## JS03

nets are outscoring celts 32-8 in the third Q


----------



## Slasher

I want to see all of our young players play all of the fourth. No point in playing anyone else at this time.


----------



## madman

wow can anything good happen for this team? i guareenty that if another team had picked hoffa he would be tearing it up :sigh:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> nets are outscoring celts 32-8 in the third Q


It's pretty much over for the Celtics.
I don't see them coming back from that deficit, why would they? They have nothing to gain.


----------



## Crossword

Wow. 42-20 Cavs out rebounding us. A TWENTY-TWO REBOUNDING MARGIN!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Slasher said:


> I want to see all of our young players play all of the fourth. No point in playing anyone else at this time.


Cook
Bonner
Bosh
Sow
Hoffa


----------



## laydee-bawla22

So, the Raptors are getting blown out, the Nets have come back big time and are up by a large margin, the Knicks are losing and the Blue Jays are getting their butts whipped by the Yankees.

Not a good night in the sports world for us Torontonians.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> It's pretty much over for the Celtics.
> I don't see them coming back from that deficit, why would they? They have nothing to gain.


eh... ohwell..
It's not like the nets are gonna beat the heat


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Wow. 42-20 Cavs out rebounding us. A TWENTY-TWO REBOUNDING MARGIN!


Bosh only with 2 rebounds in this ball game.


----------



## JS03

CB4 with the Jam


----------



## madman

Bosh with a dunk


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook with yet another assist.
That's 18 assists for him in his last two games.


----------



## Crossword

This is just ridiculous... now the Nets are gonna make the playoffs, the Knicks aren't gonna win, and I bet Golden State is gonna get a higher pick than us, too.


----------



## JS03

CB4 drains the two


----------



## madman

Bosh hits a jumper from the left side


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh hits the jumper.


----------



## JS03

Big Z misses the outside shot


----------



## Crossword

ANOTHER made shot by Cook! He's on fire!


----------



## madman

OC hits a shot! who says he cant shoot


----------



## JS03

Omar cook playing very well


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook hits the jumper.
He's been doing a little bit of everything tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Timeout Cavs.
They're up 91-74 but slowing down.
I guess they've seen the score for the Nets game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook approaching his first career double double.
He really wants to be on an NBA team next season.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

hey if cleveland and the nets win tonite n philly loses they will all have the same record


----------



## JS03

The Score showing abit of the nets/celts game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lebron James with 13 assists in this ball game. That's as much as the entire Raptors team combined.


----------



## madman

Jack should tryout for canadian idol


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook with 8 of Toronto's 13 assists so far in this ball game.


----------



## madman

AJ hits a shot


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> Jack should tryout for canadian idol


I'd like to see that.. :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cook with 13 points, 6/9 from the field.
He finally has some confidence in his shot, and it shows.


----------



## JS03

Rose fouled by Newble


----------



## madman

Jalen is hit going to the whole going to the line shotting 2


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
Nets up 81-70 over the Celtics.


----------



## madman

nm he wasnt shoooting.

OC hits another shot


----------



## JS03

That Omar?.. great shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Omar Cook with a tip in.
He's been all over the place.


----------



## Slasher

Cook is ripping it out there. 15 points, 8 assists. :banana:


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose fouled, going to the stripe


----------



## madman

Jalen get fouled and now he is shooting


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose drives hard to the rim, and goes to the line.
He'll shoot two.


----------



## madman

Jalen makes 1 of 2 2nd coming up


----------



## JS03

Jalen Makes the 2nd ft


----------



## Turkish Delight

Slasher said:


> Cook is ripping it out there. 15 points, 8 assists. :banana:


He's making a strong case to be on our roster next season.


----------



## madman

Snow gets fouled passing the ball 

bail out foul, he had nowhere to go


----------



## Slasher

Why are you people post padding so much?


----------



## JS03

whoa.. LBJ juzt amazes me


----------



## madman

BIG shot by LBJ


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose miiiissssess


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose forces up a three.
Raptors down 95-78.


----------



## JS03

Omar Cook doing everything


----------



## madman

wow great D by cook


----------



## Turkish Delight

Slasher said:


> Why are you people post padding so much?


It's not post padding.
It's play by play.


----------



## JS03

Mo with the board


----------



## madman

aww mo just misses another cirus shot


----------



## JS03

whats up with the fans... going abit harsh towards hoffa


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa left wide open, and he misses the jumper. 
Bosh with the offensive rebound.
Mo Pete drives, gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## JS03

Mo Makes the 1st ft


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> whats up with the fans... going abit harsh towards hoffa


Yep, they're booing him every time he misses a shot.
They are just dissapointed with the pick, but they need to show some patience.


----------



## Crossword

Mo hits a couple from the line


----------



## JS03

MoPete makes the 2nd


----------



## Crossword

James with the bucket


----------



## JS03

wow...just wow


----------



## madman

LBJ is killing us, wow he is good


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lebron James with a sick turnaround.
Cleveland up 97-80.


----------



## Slasher

Turkish Delight said:


> It's not post padding.
> It's play by play.


Who wants to watch the game can watch it. Who can't watch can listen on the FAN 590. Who can't listen to the FAN 590 can see the play by play and stats on NBA.com.


----------



## JS03

Raptors just down by 17


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh drives and gets fouled by Varejao.
He needs to get more involved with our offense, he's had a very quiet game.


----------



## Crossword

Nice shirt, Donyell.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Yep, they're booing him every time he misses a shot.
> They are just dissapointed with the pick, but they need to show some patience.


common fans dont understand that


----------



## Crossword

JRose misses the shot.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors steal


----------



## madman

MO misses a lat in


----------



## Slasher

Booooooo.


----------



## madman

nice block by bosh, hoffa going to the net


----------



## JS03

Hoffa fouled, will be shooting 2


----------



## Crossword

Bosh with the HUGE block!


----------



## JS03

Slasher said:


> Booooooo.


gots to be tough for Hoffa


----------



## madman

wow such hate on hoffa


----------



## JS03

Hoffa drains the 2nd ft


----------



## Crossword

Hoffa makes one of two.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa goes up strong, and gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Crossword

LeBron misses the jumper.


----------



## JS03

LBJ actually misses


----------



## madman

rebounding is killing us


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> LBJ actually misses


 Twice, too.


----------



## JS03

WHooooooaaa WHOAAaaa


----------



## madman

What?!?!?! Mo Pete With A Sick Dunk


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
Nets up 96-86 with just under 7 minutes left.


----------



## Crossword

Mo Pete with a NASTY dunk!


----------



## Mr_B

hoffa getting booed hard right now


----------



## madman

Brenden Malone get T'd up guess he realised that the nets are winning


----------



## Turkish Delight

Malone called for a tech.
Raptors down 97-83.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> *Update*
> Nets up 96-86 with just under 7 minutes left.


aw.. 10 points/.... cmon Celts


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Mo Pete with a NASTY dunk!


I love it.
Raptors losing by 14, and he's still talking trash.
Go Mo!


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Lets Go raps we can still win this


----------



## JS03

I love it when Mo does that... 
vvv Join Club if you haven't done so


----------



## Turkish Delight

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Lets Go raps we can still win this


With the Knicks losing, and the Nets winning, I really don't mind us winning anymore.


----------



## madman

:laugh:

I want to see Bonner talk **** like that


----------



## Crossword

Wow, 18 & 8 the last 7 games from MO.


----------



## JS03

It would suck if LBj replies back with a huge dunk, and taunts us..


----------



## madman

no foul?


----------



## JS03

Jalen off the glass but misses


----------



## madman

Z with 2 big block in 30 seconds


----------



## JS03

Big Z gets the bucket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ilgauskas hits the open shot.
Cleveland up 101-84.


----------



## madman

OC hits another jumpe


----------



## JS03

Omar cook with the basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cook answers back with two points of his own.
He's playing great.
Raptors down 101-86.


----------



## JS03

Snow misses the shot


----------



## Crossword

Rebound goes to Rose.


----------



## Crossword

Wow great pass by Bosh down low.


----------



## JS03

3 in the key for hoffa


----------



## Crossword

Wait, how was that a foul on Hoffa?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a nice pass to Hoffa, but he looked lost out there.
He didn't know what to do, and he got called for three in the key.


----------



## JS03

Bosh out, Great season for him!!


----------



## madman

people are gonna boo hoffa but they dont realise that bosh gave him a bad pass in a hard location


----------



## JS03

24 sec on Cavs


----------



## Crossword

And Bosh sits down to an ovation.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Cavs with 26 assists in this ball game, while the Raptors have only 13.
Cook with 8 of those 13 assists.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Boston is only down 5


----------



## madman

hopefully the raps do something at the end of the game, i remember how GG and VC would come out and talk to the fans


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And Bosh sits down to an ovation.


small ovation..


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Update*
Celtics making a run.
Down 88-83 with 4:29 left in the 4th.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> hopefully the raps do something at the end of the game, i remember how GG and VC would come out and talk to the fans


I think that was just something GG decided to do.
They didn't do that last season, and I doubt they'll do anything this time around.


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> hopefully the raps do something at the end of the game, i remember how GG and VC would come out and talk to the fans


but it's too bad GG and VC ain't here...
Didn't Davis also talked to the fans?


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> *Update*
> Celtics making a run.
> Down 88-83 with 4:29 left in the 4th.


er..5 catching up.. just believe


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh a non factor in this one.
He has 11 points, 5 rebounds, and two blocks.


----------



## Crossword

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Boston is only down 5


 Nice... Go Boston!


----------



## JS03

celts outscoring 17-9 in the Q so far


----------



## madman

i never knew bosh was averaging 5 blk. I am pretty sure that is wrong


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose hits the bucket. 
He has 23 points, and 7 rebounds.
That was another nice pass by Cook.


----------



## JS03

Wild shot, misses


----------



## Crossword

Looks like Nets are going to the playoffs.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lebron with an ugly shot that bounces off the top of the backboard.
Cavs up 101-88.


----------



## madman

Hoffa get fouled going to the net


----------



## JS03

Hoffa fouled by Big Z


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa gets fouled by Ilgauskas inside.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## JS03

Hoffa misses 1st ft


----------



## Crossword

lol... Chuck giving the shoutouts!


----------



## JS03

Hoffa gets 2nd ft


----------



## Crossword

Anderson taking it inside but imsses


----------



## madman

Jalen airs a 3


----------



## JS03

Jalen with an Air...


----------



## Crossword

Air... ball....


----------



## JS03

96-91 Nets


----------



## madman

Hoffa hits a jumper


----------



## Crossword

Hoffa with the swish!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa hits the jumper.
He has 6 points and 6 rebounds in 21 minutes.


----------



## JS03

93-96 Nets


----------



## Crossword

Rose again with the rebound.


----------



## Crossword

Newble with the steal, he'll go to the line for two.


----------



## madman

Jalen turns it over and the season is over


----------



## JS03

Yeah.. Kidd misses the Ft


----------



## Turkish Delight

Newble with the steal off Rose, he gets fouled while going for a layup.
Rose didn't even run back.


----------



## Crossword

Now Jim Paxson, is a dead man walking.


----------



## Crossword

Cavs only 11 points this quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

27.5 seconds left in the 2004/2005 season.
It's been a tough season, and it's now coming to an end.


----------



## Crossword

I agree, they should have kept Silas until the end of the year.


----------



## JS03

aww Kidd takes it away... nets might take it.


----------



## madman

hopefully the crowd dosent boo this team at the end of this game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Cook drives, and gets the lay in to go.
He has 19 points and 9 assists in this game.
My goodness.


----------



## JS03

GO Omar Cook, almost a double double


----------



## Crossword

Cook with another basket!


----------



## madman

Rose trying to stay on the court as long as possible


----------



## Crossword

Bonner misses


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose fouls Eric Snow with 13.5 left.
I guess Rose wants to get the final shot?


----------



## Crossword

And LeBron takes off his headband.


----------



## madman

Nets up 4 :gopray:


----------



## Turkish Delight

James has 27 points, 14 rebounds and 14 assists.
What a game for him.


----------



## madman

Jalen dunks it


----------



## JS03

heh, Jalen goes in..


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Rose fouls Eric Snow with 13.5 left.
> I guess Rose wants to get the final shot?


 You said it. Rose with the dunk.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose with the dunk, and the Raptor fans will get their pizza.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors end the season with a 33-49 record, same as last year.


----------



## madman

Season is over for the raps its been exciting lets hope for some luck in the draft


----------



## JS03

Last Game..!!    
emotional..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors end up losing 104-95.


----------



## Crossword

I wonder if Babcock is gonna address the crowd this year like they always do?


----------



## JS03

Time to watch celts game.. Channel to the score now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword

Wow, Boston only down by 4, with 47 seconds left in the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors end the season with an identical record as last year of 33-49.


----------



## Crossword

5 point Nets lead now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Time to watch celts game.. Channel to the score now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They're showing it on sportsnet too.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Oh Man, now we gotta wait till like October to watch the Raps


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I wonder if Babcock is gonna address the crowd this year like they always do?


I doubt it, he'll get booed like heck


----------



## Crossword

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Oh Man, now we gotta wait till like October to watch the Raps


 Yeah... hasn't really hit me yet.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> 5 point Nets lead now.


The Cavs need a miracle. 
I can't believe that they won't be in the playoffs. They were leading the Central Division for a long period of time, but they've been on a free fall since the All Star Break.


----------



## Crossword

Nets up 6 now, at the free throw lind too. Damn Celtics!


----------



## JS03

Last game thread of the 04/05 season, and im out.. later..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy would you mind calculating the final predictions of the 2004/2005 season?


----------



## vi3t_boi11

The Knicks are gonna end up wit the same record as us


----------



## speedythief

Things could still work out pretty well for us tonight.

It was important that we lose this game. We are going to get at least the 8th pick.

But by the same token it looks like the Philly pick could rise as high as 17, which makes the odds of us getting someone like Jack or Sheldon Williams low. We might have to go for a Danny Granger-type player with that pick, or go for broke and draft a prospect like Petro or that seven foot high-schooler, Blatche. No complaints.


As for the game itself, it was pretty much a wash. LeBron is starting to have huge games against us. Good for entertainment value, bad for us if he stays in Cleveland forever. Thankfully he's not in our division.

Mo Pete finished the season strong. I don't know if I've ever seen him play this well for such an extended stretch. He's playing better than when he was scoring 20+ a night midway through the season, IMO. He's just doing more, and doing it all over the court. Good on him.

Expect to see Omar on our summer league team this year. Whether he will be in training camp depends on a lot of factors out of his control. I was impressed with what little I saw of him, and even if we don't have room for him, I hope he gets a chance to play in the NBA elsewhere.

The fans really let Hoffa have it tonight. I'm not sure what kind of character he has, but from what everyone has said this season, he seems to be a hard worker. He'd better be, because if he doesn't come into camp next season and show a ton of improvement, he's going to be riding the pine again next season. And people are going to want to spell Araujo "b-u-s-t", fair or not. We'll see if it's fuel or water on Hoff's fire.


I guess I'm supposed to be upset by Carter's immediate impact in New Jersey and his soon-to-be return to the playoffs. Well, I'm not, really. He's worked his *** off in the swamp. Everyone knows that I'm not fond of him anymore and I don't want to go off on another tirade here, but I won't get jealous over his post-season chance. They earned it, we didn't, c'est la vie.

Remember when everyone was thinking it would take 38 wins to make the playoffs? Man did that ever change in a hurry. Cleveland will finish with a winning record but their season ended tonight. And three Atlantic teams are going to the dance. How 'bout them apples?


Again I want to thank everyone who contributed to the game threads this year. They really got exponentially larger. A lot of credit has to go to Turkish Delight, for energizing the fanbase. TD is our JYD, or in more recent terms, maybe our Pape Sow. Just with a little more experience (10,000 posts!).


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Wow. How about THREE teams from the Atlantic Division in the playoffs?


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Things could still work out pretty well for us tonight.
> 
> It was important that we lose this game. We are going to get at least the 8th pick.
> 
> But by the same token it looks like the Philly pick could rise as high as 17, which makes the odds of us getting someone like Jack or Sheldon Williams low. We might have to go for a Danny Granger-type player with that pick, or go for broke and draft a prospect like Petro or that seven foot high-schooler, Blatche. No complaints.
> 
> 
> As for the game itself, it was pretty much a wash. LeBron is starting to have huge games against us. Good for entertainment value, bad for us if he stays in Cleveland forever. Thankfully he's not in our division.
> 
> Mo Pete finished the season strong. I don't know if I've ever seen him play this well for such an extended stretch. He's playing better than when he was scoring 20+ a night midway through the season, IMO. He's just doing more, and doing it all over the court. Good on him.
> 
> Expect to see Omar on our summer league team this year. Whether he will be in training camp depends on a lot of factors out of his control. I was impressed with what little I saw of him, and even if we don't have room for him, I hope he gets a chance to play in the NBA elsewhere.
> 
> The fans really let Hoffa have it tonight. I'm not sure what kind of character he has, but from what everyone has said this season, he seems to be a hard worker. He'd better be, because if he doesn't come into camp next season and show a ton of improvement, he's going to be riding the pine again next season. And people are going to want to spell Araujo "b-u-s-t", fair or not. We'll see if it's fuel or water on Hoff's fire.
> 
> 
> I guess I'm supposed to be upset by Carter's immediate impact in New Jersey and his soon-to-be return to the playoffs. Well, I'm not, really. He's worked his *** off in the swamp. Everyone knows that I'm not fond of him anymore and I don't want to go off on another tirade here, but I won't get jealous over his post-season chance. They earned it, we didn't, c'est la vie.
> 
> Remember when everyone was thinking it would take 38 wins to make the playoffs? Man did that ever change in a hurry. Cleveland will finish with a winning record but their season ended tonight. And three Atlantic teams are going to the dance. How 'bout them apples?
> 
> 
> Again I want to thank everyone who contributed to the game threads this year. They really got exponentially larger. A lot of credit has to go to Turkish Delight, for energizing the fanbase. TD is our JYD, or in more recent terms, maybe our Pape Sow. Just with a little more experience (10,000 posts!).


Thanks a lot speedy, another great post, as usual. 
It's too bad this has to be the last game thread. We've been having a lot of fun with it of late. 
Just because the season is over, it doesn't mean it's time to take basketballboards.net off your favorites!
Keep checking back here, we'll have tons of competitions for people to earn uCash points, and also there'll be ongoing discussions about our draft picks and our future.
Stay tuned!


----------



## Phenom Z28

vigilante said:


> Wow. How about THREE teams from the Atlantic Division in the playoffs?


Next year, it very well _could_ be all 5. The Raptors have a very strong roster, almost head to toe. If you think that if you have a .500+ record, even the Knicks could come out strong next year and make a rush to the playoffs. By the same token though, the East might just be a helluva lot stronger overall next year and teams might need 45+ wins like in the west. In that case I still think Toronto could make it, but probably not the Knicks.


----------



## madman

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Next year, it very well _could_ be all 5. The Raptors have a very strong roster, almost head to toe. If you think that if you have a .500+ record, even the Knicks could come out strong next year and make a rush to the playoffs. By the same token though, the East might just be a helluva lot stronger overall next year and teams might need 45+ wins like in the west. In that case I still think Toronto could make it, but probably not the Knicks.


it is almost impossible that all team can make it in a division


----------



## SkywalkerAC

madman said:


> it is almost impossible that all team can make it in a division


not really. it's plenty possible. 5+the two other division champs<9, therefore it's very possible...just highly unlikely.


----------

